# WTB 1978 - 81 Mongoose Handlebars



## Ricollector (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello Cabers,
I am looking to purchase a set of vintage 1978 to 1981 mongoose handlebars. Please review the attached picture. They are approximately 24-25 inches wide.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 2, 2022)

🐿️


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 2, 2022)

Ricollector said:


> Hello Cabers,
> I am looking to purchase a set of vintage 1978 to 1981 mongoose handlebars. Please review the attached picture. They are approximately 24-25 inches wide.
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 1561966



waste of time 🐿️


----------



## Ricollector (Feb 7, 2022)

Ricollector said:


> Hello Cabers,
> I am looking to purchase a set of vintage 1978 to 1981 mongoose handlebars. Please review the attached picture. They are approximately 24-25 inches wide.
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 1561966



FOUND!


----------



## lordscool (Feb 11, 2022)

Might have to get a chrome set and satin black them


----------



## lordscool (Feb 12, 2022)

I have one of the California special and supergoose remake bikes


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Feb 28, 2022)

I have a set of used og in black let me know if ur still looking message me


----------

